# sexually active rabbits!



## Lady Bird (Jun 14, 2011)

hello, i'm new to the forum and a new owner of two rabbits, that i bought as sisters! unfortunately it turns out that they are brother and sister! i am sure you have answered this before, but i can't find it in the threads! they are currently 10 weeks old, and i know i need to separate them soon.

when do rabbits become sexually active, and at what age can i have them spade/neutered? 

i was already attached to them, before i found out, so want a way to keep them both, but not have any babies.

Any advice would be welcome.
thank you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

seperate them now, depending on the breed they COULD be very close to being sexually active

bucks can be neutered as soon as their testicals drop so long as they are atleast 1kg in weight
does can be spayed at 6 months old so long as they are atleast 1kg in weight

you will need to wait till they are both done, and all hormones have died down and they are nicely healed (normally 4 - 6 weeks after the doe has been done) before you try to rebond them

it is important that you get them both done


----------



## Lady Bird (Jun 14, 2011)

thank you so much! i was expecting to get my females done, due to the cancer scare. the only thing i worry about then, is re-bonding them after the hormones have died down? is this simple or have you any advice?
Janet


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it is fairly simple, just remember to keep a space neutral to bond them in


----------

